# Where can I buy a good probiotic in the UK?



## LuSmith

Hey... I'm looking at trying to take some probiotic to see if that helps my digestive system. The only place I can think of that sells them are health food stores here, and we don't have many. There obviously is Holland and Barrett but I'm not sure whether they are any good.What strains of probiotic should I be looking at getting? I can buy online obviously, only if they deliver to the UK (preferably from a UK site)


----------



## Jonlechef

Hi lusmith.. If or when anyone may offer advice, I'd like to know too please? I'm just starting antibiotics and have heard that probiotics may help.. I'd like to know whether they are better via pill or drink etc..


----------



## LuSmith

I think the capsules are supposedly better, but I have no clue which ones and don't want to just buy something expensive for it not to work! As for the antibiotic I hear probiotics help put the good flora back in your gut. I had four lots of antibiotics in the past five months and that may well be why my system is playing up badly!!


----------



## natebrooce

Im using probiotic from Holland and Barretts 10 billion active cultures, im sure they relieve my symptoms somewhat. I think there's a certain specific type of probiotic flora that's better and im not sure if that's the one im using.... lolIm also using an enzyme suppliment from Holland and barret's none of this has relieved my abdominal distention







but the pain and active gut feeling has subsided.


----------



## peaches41

You can totally trust Holland and Barrett and they are quick and efficient at delivering on line. I buy all my health food stuff from them on line, it's better than going to the shop as you can take your time and choose the best one for you. Prices aren't too bad, either. Special offers on at the moment, too.I take Multibionta 50 probiotic, obviously because I'm over 50 (well over lol) and find that suits me well.


----------



## TheDispossessed

My last visit to the GP was frustrating but at least she told me about the VSL3 probiotic - you can get it from their website http://www.vsl3.co.uk/ and apparently its one of the only probiotics which has been proven to lessen the effects of wind and diarrhoea. I'm thinking of getting it in a couple of weeks when I'm next at home. Its got 450 billion bacteria per sachet and is sent to you in a special chill box.


----------

